# trying out some lenses



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they arent that good.need to change the settings around abit
just snapped a few








i know the glass is dirty and click th pic for a full size image

View attachment 57664


View attachment 57665


View attachment 57666


View attachment 57667


View attachment 57668


View attachment 57669


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice salt setup. awesome stingray


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

What kind of dr Green?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> What kind of dr Green?
> [snapback]984342[/snapback]​










of lenses u mean









they are from digital optics one is a 2x lens (not bad)
the other is a macro/wideangle/fisheye(i think its called)
and its not bad either
i paid $60 for both from ebay brand new and they were worth it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of dr Green?
> ...











I just realized that right now that you pointed it out.








Fish Eye lenses are sweet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...











i need to get some subway pics
those make the best fisheye pics


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

those pictures are killer dude you have a nice camera man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: my flounder 
well i have 2

View attachment 57762


View attachment 57763


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The snail is a good pic, is that with the +2?
I think we is gonna get some awesome fish eye pics....wonder if the subway ones will be green?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the fish eye , tunnel vision pictures make me feel drunk


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i love ur ray


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> the fish eye , tunnel vision pictures make me feel drunk
> [snapback]984992[/snapback]​


Gordo will fel right at home lookin at them then


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> The snail is a good pic, is that with the +2?
> I think we is gonna get some awesome fish eye pics....wonder if the subway ones will be green?:rasp:
> [snapback]984936[/snapback]​


that was done with the macro/fisheye lens 
and auto settings


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

A saltwater Ray?
Never heard of that small and in tanks.
Where u get?

Very nice!
Lol the fish eye just made my laugh :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> The snail is a good pic, is that with the +2?
> I think we is gonna get some awesome fish eye pics....*wonder if the subway ones will be green?*:rasp:
> [snapback]984936[/snapback]​


Heck yes they'll be *green*











yorkshire said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > the fish eye , tunnel vision pictures make me feel drunk
> ...


heck yea I wood!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Find a dog with a long nose...those shots always look good up close with the fish-eye...


----------

